# RPGA LFR Campaign Online



## talwynor

For the card carrying RPGA members out there...or those thinking of joining with the coming Living Forgotten Realms - Is there any interest in joining a weekly online LFR campaign?

I'm looking to run on either Klooge or Fantasy Grounds II depending on player interest.  I''ll be creating a yeahoo group shortly for the campaign with campaign info and background.  As far as my info, I've been gaming on and off since the blue and red box sets, I've never run a campaign in the realms - but withi the upcoming 4e changes and 100 year timeline bump, it does't sound like that will be a significant negative.

Is there enough interest and do people have a preference for Klooge or FGII?


----------



## talwynor

*Online LFR Kick Off*

If anyone is interested, it looks like we are a go and may kick off as early as this saturday.  If you have an interest, please check out the Yago  Group set up for the campaign at  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RPGA_Group


----------



## Dathalas

I'm playing in my first RPGA LFR game tomorrow here at a local gaming store in Northwest Arkansas.  

I would definitely enjoy playing online, but I'm not familiar with the Fantasy Grounds virtual tabletop.  When do you guys play and where can I find out more about Fantasy Grounds (mainly features and cost)?


----------



## azhrei_fje

talwynor said:


> I'm looking to run on either Klooge or Fantasy Grounds II depending on player interest.



I don't mean to derail your thread, so please split this if you don't want the thread bump  but you sound like you have experience with both KW and FG2 so I was wondering what you liked about them that would cause you to choose them over a free alternative such as MapTool and related tools (CharTool, DiceTool, InitTool).


----------



## talwynor

We should be starting this Saturday, give a shout if you're interested Dathalas.  You can read about the Factasy Grounds features and pricing at www.fantasygrounds.com.  I think the pricing is $24 for the Lite license (players version) and $40 for the Full license (you can DM).


QUOTE=azhrei_fje;4449705]...I was wondering what you liked about them that would cause you to choose them over a free alternative such as MapTool and related tools (CharTool, DiceTool, InitTool).[/QUOTE]

Azhrei - I like the free options out there (especially Maptools) but I find FG is better for me for a few reasons.  First - (especially in the beginnning), FG was supported by 3rd party publishers which meant I didnt have to spend time as a DM creating onlines versions of a module I wanted to run.  Second, FG appeared to me to be more stable than other online options...nothing kills a gaming group quicker than frequent crashes.  Results may vary, but I've have better results with FG.  Finally, when starting with d&d 3.0 and 3.5, the ruleset was integrated into the program which sped the online game up greatly.  Online gaming is slow enuff...this time save was a big selling point for me.  The 4.0 ruleset thats now available is even more functional.  I've got a monster manual module that drops enemy in any battle quickly, the initiative tracker now links to the character sheet, further speeding things along and the charcater sheet is full featured allowing a description of the power you're using and auto die rolling.  I think Maptools and the other free options out there can do many of the same things, but they seemed to require alot more effort to get there.


----------



## Dathalas

talwynor said:


> We should be starting this Saturday, give a shout if you're interested Dathalas.



Thanks for the info and the invitation, but I can't make it on Saturdays (my home game plays that day).  If anything changes, I'll look you guys up.  Thanks again!


----------



## kmdietri

I'd love to be in if there is still room.


----------



## talwynor

There is...check out the Yahoo group (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RPGA_Group).  We should be running on Saturday the 13th.


----------



## im_robertb

I too would love to get involved, but unfortunately I do not have, nor do I intend to buy, Fantasy Grounds. Let me know if you switch to something more publicly available.


----------



## im_robertb

I too would love to get involved, but unfortunately I do not have, nor do I intend to buy, Fantasy Grounds. Let me know if you switch to something more publicly available. *subscribes to thread*


----------



## chitzk0i

Anybody involved in LFR games online?  (Preferably without Fantasy Grounds)


----------



## jamesmanhattan

Check out rpgconnect.org a lot of online RPGA games are on there. A lot use MapTool, which is free.


----------

